# Online Augustine, On the Free Choice of the Will



## nicnap

Does anyone know of an on-line, paginated copy of Augustine, _On the Free Choice of the Will_, might be? Googlebooks only has a preview, which only allows for limited viewing of specified pages. I need the book for class, and would be grateful for any help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DTK

nicnap said:


> Does anyone know of an on-line, paginated copy of Augustine, _On the Free Choice of the Will_, might be? Googlebooks only has a preview, which only allows for limited viewing of specified pages. I need the book for class, and would be grateful for any help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If I could see the Latin title for this work of Augustine, I could be certain, but I think this is what you want, it is a volume downloadable from the Ancient Christian Writer series, volume 22.

Internet Archive: Free Download: Ancient Christian No 22

DTK


----------

